

Ask HN: How to transition from developer to product manager?  - thisisdallas

The question is summed up in the title. As a web developer, how would one transition into a career as a product manager?
======
sherm8n
I was a developer at a company for a few years and decided I wanted to get
into product management. The first thing I did was tell my boss who was
somewhat supportive. He let some of the product managers in our department
know. We had several conversations but that never led to anything.

So I started being a product manager on my own skunk work projects at work --
writing product requirements and prototyping demos of new ideas that fit in
well with the business.

After a while of doing this it wasn't hard to find someone who sponsored the
transition from developer to product manager. You just have to demonstrate
your ability to execute. Someone will take a chance on you.

------
manidoraisamy
Hide behind your user's chair and see how they are using your app ;)

